# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  demolish timber wall and erect new timber frame

## Cocopops

recently purchased an old freestanding weatherboard which requires restumping and one side of the house wall need to be demolished and replaced. the length of wall that needs demolishing and repalcing is apprx 9m long by 3.6 m high. anyone have any idea on what the things to look out for and what the cost of demolsih and repalce timber wall would be ?

----------


## Cocopops

can anybody refer builder for this type odf work ?

----------


## gpkennedy

OK you need to restump.  Why do you need to replace a wall 9M in length?
Are you just replacing the weatherboards or the whole wall? Presumably this wall form part of the structure of the house and is linked into the roof and helps support internal rooms.   It will  contain electrical wires and a few windows.  What is wrong with the wall?  Is it just the external cladding?  Is it brick?
Send us a few pics.  You will find so much more help with a few pics.
George

----------


## Cocopops

Weatherboard wall that has been attacked by termites. needs reframing, plastering etc. yes naturally supportsroof etc. however my main qery is regarding the lathe plaster. from what i gather the lathes have come off the studs, framework etc and the wall/plasterwork feels shaky. i want to remove the lathe and plaster and replace with sheet plaster. what do you think i need to look out for. much appreciate any feedback 
thanks :Smilie:  cocopops

----------

